# new PB for me



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Shot this buck this morning. I had a lone doe come through around sunrise. I was tempted but figured I better hold off just in case a cruising buck cuts her trail. About an hour later that very thing happened. I figured the buck was good as gone but when he picked up the does trail he followed it backwards right to me at 22 yds. 

I was very impressed with the firenocks I started using. I knew instantly that my shot was a touch back so I waited a while to sneak down. I checked my arrow and new it was going to be a fairly short track but just to be safe I went home and had a cup of coffee and picked up my son to help track it.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I like big eight points. John


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Nice work scott congrats. Thats a real nice buck!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Great job and awesome to go get your son to help with the recovery! Congrats!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice buck Scott. Congrats.


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Very nice buck. I am on Firenocks prostaff and swear by them. An awesome lighted nock. That first pic looks like your buck is at Dumas . Am I right? Again you have an awesome trophy. Congrats.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

bassyakker said:


> Very nice buck. I am on Firenocks prostaff and swear by them. An awesome lighted nock. That first pic looks like your buck is at Dumas . Am I right? Again you have an awesome trophy. Congrats.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yes its at Dumas then off to Kisamores. I stopped in at the bow shop for replacement blades while I was up there. Great shops we have available so close.


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

You won't find a better taxidermist than Back to Nature Taxidermy. A great family and true professionals. They have done two of my mounts. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Everything you need is within 2 miles Pro Shop taxidermist and butcher

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

They did the 2 I got mounted! They are good! Dustin Kisamore shot a real nice I think ten point today too!


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice buck! Thanks for the info that the bucks are starting to take more interest in the does. I really like this time of year when the big guys become a little careless.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice buck!


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

Real nice buck!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Man that is a beauty! Great job and keep up the good work!


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

Great looking deer Scott, Congratulations!

I am sure you will be even prouder when your shoots his first deer.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks Chris, not following you on the more proud part?


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Great eight point Papascott! Fire nocks are worth the extra cash.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nats2Bucks (Oct 8, 2013)

I live in the Burbs in Reynoldsburg. My street is about 150 yards log with woods at the end. I pulled in my driveway about 9 o'clock Sunday night, and see a 10 point with his nose glued to the ground hot after some doe. I had time to walk over to the garage, pick up a rake, walk back to he middle of my driveway, act like I was taking my bow to full draw, bleat, and stop him @17 yards directly in front. He then started tailing again after about 5 secs. Then I still had time to go in the house and bring my 3 y/o out and we tailed him at about 30-40 yards using parked cars and stuff for cover. Didn't think I'd be able to get him started "tracking" deer this year LoL I think it's safe to say the rut is on.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice buck Scott. Congrats on your PB! Pretty deer!


----------

